# 586 R Light.



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone here owned one or seen one of this. Apparently it comes as a Special Edition built complete bike from Look with Look Keo pedals. Saw one on Ebay brand new and the seller wants no less than $6800.00 with full Sram Red and Zipp 303 Tubular wheels. 

Is it worth it?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My LBS had one for about a week. It went out as fast as it came in. I think it was under 13lbs complete. Gorgeous bike if you like SRAM groups. I love the frame as I own 2 of them, the wheels are amazing if you are 190lbs(I am not). IT is a beautiful bike if you are light enough to ride it!


----------

